

Apple's Most Profitable Quarter Ever - PeterRosdahl
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2009/10/19results.html

======
daniel-cussen
From <http://www.paulgraham.com/mac.html>, March 2005, AAPL = $40-41:

"So Dad, there's this company called Apple. They make a new kind of computer
that's as well designed as a Bang & Olufsen stereo system, and underneath is
the best Unix machine you can buy. Yes, the price to earnings ratio is kind of
high, but I think a lot of people are going to want these."

3.267x return over 4.5 years = 30% annualized. Mr. Graham must be happy.

~~~
slyn
"[2] Y Combinator is (we hope) visited mostly by hackers. The proportions of
OSes are: Windows 66.4%, Macintosh 18.8%, Linux 11.4%, and FreeBSD 1.5%. The
Mac number is a big change from what it would have been five years ago."

It would be interesting to see a comparison between the "five years ago" 2000
stats, these 2005 stats, and the current 2009 stats.

------
lupin_sansei
Is there any breakdown of the profits? I'd like to see how much of it was due
to the iTunes store vs iPods vs Macs etc

